# The modified Magic Box is finished



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

A couple of weeks ago I made and posted a box dedicated to Bob and Rick in this thread

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/5345-bob-rick-box-you.html

It turned out really well and I enjoyed making it so much, that I promised myself I would repeat the box, but modify the size and materials. Today I finished the final steps making this project complete.

Done in Walnut and figured Maple. I reduced the base from 3/4" thickness to 1/2" thick. Changed the size to 7" long, 3" high and 3 1/2" deep, making it have a little sleeker look. Finished out with Danish oil, General Finishes Seal-A-Cell, wipe on semi-gloss poly and then wax and buff.

This one came out about as good as it gets although my lack of photography skills don't do it justice.

Thanks for looking.....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

That's a NICE clean looking box Bob

It's hard to tell what type of joint you used by the picture ,is that a rabbit joint ? I like it...

Nice job 


Bj 


==============


Bob N said:


> A couple of weeks ago I made and posted a box dedicated to Bob and Rick in this thread
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/5345-bob-rick-box-you.html
> 
> ...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob, that's a beauty. In my opinion that 1/2 inch base looks better than the 3/4 stock on that box... or at least this longer version! I didn't notice that detail when you sent it to me earlier. I would love to feel that box... it reminds me of the satin finished Gibson guitar I had with rosewood sides. Silky smooth. excellent Bob! 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob N said:


> A couple of weeks ago I made and posted a box dedicated to Bob and Rick in this thread
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/5345-bob-rick-box-you.html
> 
> ...


Hey Bob!

I recognize some of the tricks presented by Bob & Rick in the show... Leg illusion, etc.

Very *N I C E *box... *Super!!*

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great looking work Bob N.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks guys...... I appreciate all the nice comments.

Bj... the joints are rabbets.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're moving along really fast Bob, now I'm going to have to push you to the next level, on you're next similar one, mitre the inserts, then on the one after that use mitres or finger joints on the box, there's no doubt in my mind that you are more than capable. It will be a perfect opportunity to use YOU'RE finger joint jig. I forgot to compliment you on this latest box, it's a good looker.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Harry,

I think what you are talking about are not inserts, but the magic way the lid is cut from the box. It gives the illusion of inserts, but the section of wood sticking up above the box is actually a rabbeted part of the board itself.

As for miters, I hope I have those conquered from my very first box, see this thread.

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/4663-my-1st-box.html

I think the box joints will be a piece of cake after the box I posted a short while back with the dovetails in this thread.

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/5245-just-completed-box.html

Harry, What I am actually about to embark on is the desk set that 
Bob and Rick make on their show which features an in/out box with the box joints in contrasting woods. I need to make 2 of these for Christmas presents and I am placing an order for the wood today so I can get started on them.

I think the thing I need to work on most is using the camera more huh? Maybe a progressive project shoot like you keep recommending and I have not done yet  I will try to work on that so I can share even more.

Hey.... how did things go at the WW show? I have some excellent rates available for a 2nd mortgage


----------

